# Plenty at Aldi on Thursday.



## BearTricks (10 Oct 2015)

Aldi have a bench grinder/belt sander in this week as well as a slow speed wet grinder. The leaflet shows them being used to sharpen chisels but strangely they have no chisels on sale this time. 

They also have a multi-tool, screwdrivers, various other sundries, and plenty of work wear. 

Anyone have any experience with any of the stuff they have in? I might pick a few things up.


----------



## Monkey Mark (10 Oct 2015)

I have a multi tool, though the cordless version. I use it quite a bit and would certainly buy another. 

Just bought the pneumatic nail gun. Great for the price. To be honest, any tools I've had from there have been pretty good.


----------



## beganasatree (11 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the grinders,I need to replace the wheel on my Tormek and it will cost more than these two grinders put together,I think that I shall have a look and see what the spindle/bore size is.Food for thought.

Peter


----------



## BearTricks (11 Oct 2015)

Well I popped in yesterday and my local Aldi are selling off leftover stock of what looks like pretty much every tool they've had in the last year or so. Went back today to pick up a handsaw since mine are all nice and blunt and of course the only thing they've sold out of is the saws.

I think I'll probably grab an angle grinder tomorrow for £15. 

How is their workwear? I need some boots, and I quite fancy some of the thermal stuff too when I think about being in that workshop over the winter.


----------



## Monkey Mark (11 Oct 2015)

BearTricks":3qkw74zn said:


> Well I popped in yesterday and my local Aldi are selling off leftover stock of what looks like pretty much every tool they've had in the last year or so. Went back today to pick up a handsaw since mine are all nice and blunt and of course the only thing they've sold out of is the saws.
> 
> I think I'll probably grab an angle grinder tomorrow for £15.
> 
> How is their workwear? I need some boots, and I quite fancy some of the thermal stuff too when I think about being in that workshop over the winter.


I can't comment on work wear but other clothing (t-shirt, coats, running gear, boots) have all been good. Nice material, well made and wash well.


----------



## dickm (12 Oct 2015)

Their work trousers seem pretty good - wearing a pair at the moment which feel pretty robust and have washed well.


----------



## Bm101 (12 Oct 2015)

I use a workwear 'softshell' jacket everyday, its great quality. Far better than my old karrimor one who seemed to have gone down the drain these days. Think I paid £11 for it! Work jacket and gets treated like it and it's held up great. Wish I'd bought two tbh. I've got the (2 wheel) bench grinder too and for the occasional use I put it too its ideal.


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Oct 2015)

Ray wears their work trousers and swears by them. I bought a pack of T-shirts. They are OK, but only OK. Most of mine are from Land's end, but then they are a LOT more expensive, and we all know that ultimately we get what we pay for.


----------



## No skills (12 Oct 2015)

+1 on the work trousers, well made for the price.


----------



## lurker (12 Oct 2015)

dickm":ge75zjbw said:


> Their work trousers seem pretty good - wearing a pair at the moment which feel pretty robust and have washed well.



Shouldn't you wear Dickies?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Oct 2015)

I've the padded work shirts, they're good. XL fits well enough (and I'm 16 stone without a leg  ) Miles better than most cheap stuff.


----------



## dickm (13 Oct 2015)

lurker":2d21prny said:


> dickm":2d21prny said:
> 
> 
> > Their work trousers seem pretty good - wearing a pair at the moment which feel pretty robust and have washed well.
> ...


As Basil Brush would say, "boom, boom".


----------



## BearTricks (13 Oct 2015)

Looks like I'm spending up on Thursday then.

Lidl also have a DIY 'event' on. Not as much stuff, but they've got their jigsaw back in, and their work boots are a fiver cheaper.


----------



## DiscoStu (13 Oct 2015)

Bm101":2czn58vi said:


> I use a workwear 'softshell' jacket everyday, its great quality. Far better than my old karrimor one who seemed to have gone down the drain these days. Think I paid £11 for it! Work jacket and gets treated like it and it's held up great. Wish I'd bought two tbh. I've got the (2 wheel) bench grinder too and for the occasional use I put it too its ideal.



Alas Karrimor isn't what it once was. I believe it's now owned by sports direct. 

I used to love Karrimor kit.


----------



## Bm101 (15 Oct 2015)

Early doors today so I popped in on the way home, ostensibly for some steak... Do fantastic steaks Aldi if you haven't tried it.  Who am I trying to kid lol.
Came out with two adjustable trestles, 18 quid each, a moisture meter some various gubbins like cheapo paint brushes and... an industrial stapler. Still not entirely sure why I bought the stapler. Think I needed one once and didn't have one. Comes with 3 types of staples so if the need ever arise I'm all over it like a pro! :roll: 
The bench grinder/belt sander and slow speed wet grinder are closer to £30 btw. All sorts in there, air compressors, sds drills, chainsaw blades etc. For those with fires/burners, they are also doing an ash hoover.

(@ Stu, Yeh, it's a shame. I occasionally buy some of their 5 minute trainers to get abused at work in the summer. They last 5 mins but they are cheap enough to justify it when its too hot for boots)


----------



## BearTricks (15 Oct 2015)

I got the screwdrivers, a pair of work boots (they run big, I'm a ten and the tens are loose on me. I already did the gardening in them though) and a yard brush. 

All pretty good. I got the Stanley knife set and the magnetic dishes from Lidl. The magnets are strong. I threw them on the till and they made a serious clang. 

Looking in the leaflet though it's 'workshop' day on the 25th. From the photos they have a table saw comingcoming, and presumably their famous chisels. 

I was contemplating the moisture meter but I can Hever bring myself to actually buy what I want when I'm in the shop.


----------



## dickm (15 Oct 2015)

Mention of the compressor in the last post - anyone got one? My current Kestrel is 1.5hp and seems a bit underpowered for anything serious. For £90 and 2.5hp, the Aldi one looks good value, but is it??


----------

